# IPv6 local

## Txema

Buenas, tengo actualmente un portátil para arreglar un problemilla y ya que está he probado a conectarlo a internet pero no puedo, al mirar su configuración veo que no tiene IPv4, tiene únicamente IPv6 pero yo no lo tengo configurado en mi "router gentoo", ya he recompilado con USE ipv6 y lo he activado en el kernel pero no sé cómo configurarlo para que pueda conectarse.

No sé si es posible pero lo que quiero es seguir con la red como está, es decir usando IPv4, pero que este portátil pueda conectarse también a internet

¿alguna idea?

he probado con dhcpv6 pero ni siquiera creo que esté bien configurado, no entiendo bien las direcciones estas xDD

Esta es la interfaz que me recoge los clientes con y sin cable:

```
br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2f:97:cc:68  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:2fff:fe97:cc68/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:65449 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:73859 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:7983442 (7.6 MiB)  TX bytes:74828314 (71.3 MiB)
```

Este es el archivo de dhcpv6:

```
interface br0 {

    rebind-time 90;

    prefer-life-time 130;

    valid-life-time 200;

    allow rapid-commit;

    send rapid-commit;

    request domain-name-servers;

    iaid 11111;

    renew-time 11000;

    link AAA {

        pool{

            range 211:2fff:fe97:cc68::1 to 211:2fff:fe97:cc68::10/64;

            prefix 211:2fff:fe97:cc68::/64;

        };

    };

};
```

Un saludo

----------

## opotonil

En IPv6 estoy mas perdido que otra cosa, alguna vez la he usado pero con IPs fijas, sin dhcpv6, mediante un túnel "IPv6 over IPv4" montado con http://tunnelbroker.net para poder tener salida a Internet ya que mi ISP no ofrece IPv6.

Imagino que lo primero que estas intentando es hacer un ping6 desde el portátil en cuestión al router pero la única IPv6 de la interface del router tiene "Scope:Link", para que funcione necesitas que la interface del router tenga otra IPv6 mas, pero esta con "Scope:Global" y lo mismo en el portátil. Luego para poder tener salida a Internet necesitas o que tu ISP ofrezca IPv6 o montar un túnel (por lo que yo se, que como te digo ando mas perdido que otra cosa, puede que haya otros sistemas).

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fe80::
> 
>     El prefijo de enlace local (en inglés link local) específica que la dirección sólo es válida en el enlace físico local.
> ...

 

Por otra parte si lo único que quieres es que tan solo tenga salida a Internet mediante IPv6 el portátil lo mas sencillo puede que sea montar el túnel directamente desde el portátil, mediante algún servicio gratuito como el que mencione antes y dejar el router en paz, como mucho tocar el firewall para permitir la salida del tunel. Estoy dando por hecho que tu ISP no ofrece IPv6.

Salu2.

PD: ¿a que te refieres con que el portatil solo tiene IPv6? a que no tiene soporte para IPv4 (nunca lo he visto pero imagino que sea posible) o a que su interface de red tan solo tiene una IPv6 con "Scope:Link" si es este el caso tan solo quiere decir que tiene soporte para IPv6 no que IPv6 este configurado o bueno quizás que este configurado para solicitarla mediante dhcpv6... no se como digo nunca he usado dhcpv6.

----------

## Txema

Bueno se me había olvidado decir que el portátil en cuestión tiene windows ^^" y después de un pequeño examen tiene toda la pinta de que el SO está hecho polvo, así que creo que voy a aparcar un poco este tema a ver si consigo que el portátil se comporte como debe.

Gracias.

----------

